# mp3-das gesungene verschwinden lassen



## merti (5. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

Hab im Forum gesucht aber bin leider nicht fündig geworden - hoffe ihr könnt mir da helfen.

Ich will aus einem Lied(mp3 od. wav) das gesungene verschwinden lassen - also nur das Musik da ist - ohne text ...

Funktioniert das überhaupt - wer toll wenn mir jemand helfen könnte..
Hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine ....

Danke im Vorraus,

lg,

Merti


----------



## Tobias Menzel (5. Februar 2005)

Hi,

guckst Du hier oder hier. Ohne die Mehrspuraufnahme ist das in "guter" Qualität so gut wie unmöglich (ich habe vor x Jahren mal von einer Sündhaft teuren Software gehört, die das wohl relativ gut mit neuronalen Algorithmen hinbekommen sollte, aber ich kann mich leider nicht an den Namen erinnern); durch Phasenumkehr und Kopieren der Spuren gegeneinander kann man zwar Klanganteile, die Phasenstarr in der Mitte des Raumes liegen herausfiltern, aber das Ergebnis hängt sehr stark von der Struktur des Augangsmaterials ab.

Gruß
.


----------



## versuch13 (17. Februar 2005)

ja, so gut wie unmöglich. schick mir die datei mal zu, ich schau am wochenende mal ob man da was machen kann.. 

greetz


----------

